# SD Card Not Mounting



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

As of a few days ago, when I take a few pictures, my phone tells me that my SD card is not mounted or not present. The only way to get rid of this is to restart the phone and it's detected again - until I take a few more pictures.

I already ran home, after the first time it did this, and backed up my entire SD card to my PC via USB.

Do you guys think this is a hardware issue or something buggy with a ROM?

The phone is a HTC Thunderbolt running Liquid GingerBread v3.2 AOSP . . .

I really don't do a lot with this phone, but the camera I use often, so this is a real deal breaker for me.

I am very soft on this phone, and don't abuse it - I am not sure if that would make a difference.

Generally I would try another ROM, but I wanted to post here and get some thoughts on the matter before I did something drastic, like going back to HTC Sense . . .

My phone has insurance, so that is a plus if it's a hardware issue.

Any ideas? I've checked google . . .


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

anything?


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

bump


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Do you have another SD card to try in it? I had this issue with a card in my phone. Then one day my SD card wouldn't mount and tried formating on my computer but it was dead.

Hope this helps as I think its a tale tale sign of a card going bad.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Do you have another SD card to try in it? I had this issue with a card in my phone. Then one day my SD card wouldn't mount and tried formating on my computer but it was dead.
> 
> Hope this helps as I think its a tale tale sign of a card going bad.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, I backed the card up and formatted it in cwr, it seems to be working for now, but I think I need to look into the vzw process for having a SD Card replaced . . . sucks that it's dying!


----------

